# Union apprenticeship program



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

So I'm thinking about joining the Union when I get out of school in the winter. But I'm wondering if I would be required to do the whole JATC apprenticeship training course if I did join as an apprentice. The electrical program I'm in now is state certified and gives me a little more then 1500 hours toward my license. Of course it might be good to have the extra training, but considering how much class I have had I'm chomping at the bit to just work.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

ilikepez said:


> So I'm thinking about joining the Union when I get out of school in the winter. But I'm wondering if I would be required to do the whole JATC apprenticeship training course if I did join as an apprentice. The electrical program I'm in now is state certified and gives me a little more then 1500 hours toward my license. Of course it might be good to have the extra training, but considering how much class I have had I'm chomping at the bit to just work.


Depends on the school, and what you learned. Perry Institute in Yakima has credentials that carry weight, others maybe so, maybe not.

When I organized in back in the eighties, I had 4 years as an electrician's mate in the Navy, and two years as a nonunion apprentice/helper (no state or bureau of apprenticeship recognized program). After months of debate, I ended up being placed in 3rd year, of a 4 year program.

The hurdle you have to get over yet is getting accepted into the program. Having schooling is definitely an asset, but not the whole ball of wax.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Honestly I would recommend negotiating a higher starting wage and beginning as a first year. Not only will you learn more on the job over the five year program, you will more then likely be shielded from the horrible wait times of becoming a JW by testing in higher.

The apprentice out of work list is 1/6th the size of the Journeyman out of work list in most areas.......

I'll be through with my apprenticeship in just over a year and its not looking so hot right at the moment.


----------



## BennettElectric (Jul 7, 2011)

What they do in my local is start you off as a first year but credit you the hours you earned in school so you start off at a higher pay grade. The other advice is right. It wouldn't hurt to spend some time as an apprentice making a name for yourself with as many shops as possible. Next year I go from being a smart helper to a dumb mechanic and I can only hope I've made enough friends over the past few years to stay working. Things aren't too good here right now either.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just noticed you're in washington. What area? I'm down in Tacoma


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If you can get in and there is work I'd go for it.

What happens with the schooling is up to the local. Call them

You will still most likely be ahead in the long run, what is a few more years schooling do? Won't damage your brain.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Also not that this should affect your decision to test in to a higher grade but some guys look down on people that don't go through the entire five year program. As if they aren't as good. DOESN'T mean its true. Just letting you know.


----------



## bread tie (Jul 12, 2011)

*CE or APP that`s the ? on my mind .*

5 Years is not a very long time and you will be received better.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

bread tie said:


> 5 Years is not a very long time and you will be received better.


Seems like just yesterday I was a cocky first year know it all. Toned it down and grown up alot over the short time.

Ok... still a little cocky maybe


----------



## bread tie (Jul 12, 2011)

*I am a ok dad a stright shooting person and a no good ce.*

To old to be young to young to be old I don`t know what to do I lack one test level 6 and i will be toped out. I have never considered my self to be uncool but i can see it in there eyes they want me to try to get into the app program but i have been in for 10 years. What would henery miller do.


----------

